# Oh, no! I am missing on $6 per hour



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

From uber email:


"UBERPLUS UPDATE

We noticed that you have chosen to take only uberPLUS trips with one or more of your vehicles. We've seen that partners who accept both uberPLUS and uberX trips make, on average, $6 more per hour in fares than those who only accept uberPLUS trips."

I have lyft for doing charity work, why would i want support rate cuts for uberx drivers by contributing to illusion of: "look, it worked, more for less!"


----------



## uber+ driver (Feb 24, 2015)

puber said:


> From uber email:
> 
> "UBERPLUS UPDATE
> 
> ...


I got the same email last night from uber. Besides that I also never got paid for the winter hourly for the week ending on February 16th and the weekly summary is missing the info as well. Others have other issues too.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uber+ driver said:


> I got the same email last night from uber. Besides that I also never got paid for the winter hourly for the week ending on February 16th and the weekly summary is missing the info as well. Others have other issues too.


I get paid $.02 or $.03 every week in guarantees.
Don't let it slide, get the answer fom uber!
Every penny counts.


----------

